# Anybody ever shoot a North American Arms revolver?



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

These things are real cute. They are also very tight and well machined.

I'd like to hear about how the 22 mag shoots.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Great get off me guns. Accurate about as far as you can piss in the wind.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Great get off me guns. Accurate about as far as you can piss in the wind.


^^^^^^^^^ this, but I'm sure someone is shooting cans at fifty yards with theirs....


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

Not a gun battle gun 
I have a combo fun gun but as said just enough to get someone off you


----------



## Too much junk (Jul 8, 2011)

I have a mag that I carry in my pocket. Just the sound would change my mind about attacking me


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> ^^^^^^^^^ this, but I'm sure someone is shooting cans at fifty yards with theirs....


*I got the Mag version and I guess if someone had you by the throat it would work but you have a better chance of hitting someone if you threw it at them if they are more then 5 feet away.lol:shifty:*


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

The 22 mag with solid bullets offers great penetration, even through bone. Do your part by putting the bullets where they are supposed to be - and it can be a devastating and deadly cartridge, even from the short barrel of the NAA.

For a deep cover firearm for use at "bad breath" distance, the 22 Magnum mini isn't a platform to discount or make fun of... It can be very deadly.


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a convertible and use it often. It isn't going to drive any tacks at 50 yards or even 5 yards for that matter, but it is perfect for what I use it for. I use the .22 LR cylinder with CCI shot shells for snakes in the yard and I use the .22 Magnum for pocket carry gun. Like said above though, the .22 Magnum is pretty deadly at the "bad breath" range and the shot shells work well up to about 6 feet. They are very well built little guns though and well worth the money in my opinion.


----------



## cbigcarl (May 28, 2009)

They are dangerous up to a mile and a half.(read the box of ammo). They do have bad triggers, or at least the ones I have had.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

scubapro said:


> The 22 mag with solid bullets offers great penetration, even through bone. Do your part by putting the bullets where they are supposed to be - and it can be a devastating and deadly cartridge, even from the short barrel of the NAA.
> 
> For a deep cover firearm for use at "bad breath" distance, the 22 Magnum mini isn't a platform to discount or make fun of... It can be very deadly.


*No denial about the .22mag round, I love it. I even bought a PMR30 twice instead of the FN57 because after doing several penetration tests I couldn't justify the cost of the pistol or ammo. *

*I guess the trigger is the biggest complaint I have about mine. Miles has another version of it that is way cool. It has a 3.5 inch octagon barrel and a western looking revolver grip. I bet that thing is nice and accurate. Only $20 more the the other too.*


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

It will kill someone as quick or quicker than half the stuff people carry. Ive personally seen a shooting victim from one of these and he didnt survive.


----------



## jmsiv (Oct 13, 2011)

I have carried the same one in my pocket for over ten years as a back-up to my back-up. It's not the first thing I'm gonna reach for, but I would sure rather have it if I needed it. If one was pulled on me and cocked in my direction, I wouldn't stop and think about the fact that it is "only" a little .22. I'm probably gonna stop what I'm doing and look for something else to do.

I knew a fella years ago that shot a man dead right in the chest with one. It can be just as deadly as any other weapon out there.


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

I like mine especially when you can't wear clothes enough to hide my other ccw. I always wear my shirts tucked in that is why I call it my summer time carry. It is just to get them off of you.


----------



## jmsiv (Oct 13, 2011)

duckhunter said:


> I like mine especially when you can't wear clothes enough to hide my other ccw. I always wear my shirts tucked in that is why I call it my summer time carry. It is just to get them off of you.


Yes, to get them off so I can get back to the vehicle.


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

According to the instructors of the civilian firearms course I took through Walton County Sheriffs Office, average conflict is less than 4ft....if you can jam a .22mag in some ribs and pull off a shot, bullet will pinball it's way though the body cavity making someone very unhappy and more than likely very dead...


----------



## Quietgenialboy (Aug 21, 2012)

I carry a .22 Mag NAA in my pocket a lot. They are nice and small and do not come out of battery when you shove them against your target. Coincidentally, that is about the extent of their accuracy. 

I have several issues with the NAA .22 Mag:

1. The grip is about 1/2" too short. The grip could really use a square butt too.
2. The trigger is actually disguised as a sharp piece of metal that rakes the back of your fingers if you hold the gun with any firmness. I would recommend taking a grinder and actually smoothing down the hook side of the trigger. Or, if you are fishing...use the gun as a fishing lure and let the fish bite the trigger...then pull them to the surface.
3. The sights are worthless and should have been shaved off to reduce the amount of metal consumed in the production of these firearms.
4. The cylinder should swing out and tap empty. The overall increase in size and weight of the gun would have been minimal, but the gun would have been significantly more functional. As it stands, these guns are not fast to reload. You remove the shaft, remove the cylinder, poke the rounds out, reload...reverse. Getting the cylinder back in involves partially cocking the hammer while using both of your other hands to align the parts again.

I would still carry this gun over most or all of the semi-auto .22/.25/etc. pistols. And I would take one over the bonded arms derringers as well. While .45 is nice...two shots in the same size as a 6 shot 9mm (at half the weight) is a waste of space.

Either load this gun with .22 mag or bird shot.

::UPSIDE:: This gun is small enough to hide in ANY article of clothing you might be wearing...and under a fat roll or armpit if you aren't wearing anything.


----------



## Quietgenialboy (Aug 21, 2012)

Clayjunky said:


> According to the instructors of the civilian firearms course I took through Walton County Sheriffs Office, average conflict is less than 4ft....if you can jam a .22mag in some ribs and pull off a shot, bullet will pinball it's way though the body cavity making someone very unhappy and more than likely very dead...


.22 mag isn't too far off from the sectional density and velocity of the .223/.556 NATO.

If you are shooting something with this at point blank range...that thing is having a bad day.

Keep in mind that a NAA revolver will not bolster your command presence in the same way a shotgun or rifle would. Most people that are going to want to do you harm have learned everything they know about guns from watching TV and movies. This isn't the tool to use when hoping to establish compliance.


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

I have one in .22 magnum. I bought it because it looked cool and the price was good. I have carried it in the pocket at times. It is loud. Really loud. 
Built well, and a fun little gun to shoot.
I like mine.


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

I have the convertible. The 22 mag is more accurate than the long rifle. Im talking 5 yards. Nearly no recoil in either case. This is my pocket tool when cutting the grass


----------



## jmsiv (Oct 13, 2011)

Quietgenialboy said:


> .22 mag isn't too far off from the sectional density and velocity of the .223/.556 NATO.
> 
> If you are shooting something with this at point blank range...that thing is having a bad day.
> 
> Keep in mind that a NAA revolver will not bolster your command presence in the same way a shotgun or rifle would. Most people that are going to want to do you harm have learned everything they know about guns from watching TV and movies. This isn't the tool to use when hoping to establish compliance.


That's why I hold mine sideways. Gives me more street cred'.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

How does the NAA fit into the hand of a person with a large hand? And what price do they normally run?


----------



## jmsiv (Oct 13, 2011)

ONEOLDCHIEF said:


> How does the NAA fit into the hand of a person with a large hand? And what price do they normally run?


Depending on the model and caliber, they run 200-300 retail. 

I have a small hand and it is okay, at best. Considering the purpose of it though (easy to carry get off of me revolver), it would probably do just fine for you. I hit ERML or Quintette every couple of weeks. Welcome to try the little .22LR anytime.


----------



## Quietgenialboy (Aug 21, 2012)

ONEOLDCHIEF said:


> How does the NAA fit into the hand of a person with a large hand? And what price do they normally run?


If you have thick fingers the trigger will dig into your hand once you fire the gun. The trigger really is the worst part of their design.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Thanks for all of the quick responses.*

I figure the NAA .22 Mag revolver would be considerably more reliable than any small auto when kept in the pocket and seldom cleaned. I havedn't shot the NAA until after the initial post in this thread but had shot the tiny Ruger and Kel-Tec .380's. With the long trigger pull of the little autos I can't hit a bull in the a$$. 

I fired the NAA equiped with a laser sight this morning and had no problem hitting beer cans at 15-20 feet. The laser sight weighs less than an ounce and works great. The .22 mag I shot had a ported barrel and was mighty loud. I can imagine a huge flash at night.
The laser is too weak to see more than about 50' in bright sun but at 20' it is plainly visible.


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

I carried the Mag for about 4 years seems like, The trigger is stiff but the little bugger sounds off. Sound like a bigger gun than it is. Here is a thing I carried it ayear or so not using it, Took the family out to a swimming hole in Norht end of Esc co. My son like most had to try dads little pocket gun, Well the dust an pocket lint had made its way in the leather pocket holster, Short an sweet We were let down, He didnt get the thrill of a bangfrom it... SO KEEP THEM CLEAN, or wish you had if ever in that pinch to use it. Oil an a air hose I recomend, for mine is put awy for now an the old double gambler stays with me for a spell. It to is Mag. So there fine as wine, in my opinion,,, olecarver


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Looks like I will be buying one. Does anybody know if 
Dick's stocks them? It is 40 miles to the nearest Dick's.


----------



## Magic Stick (Apr 27, 2009)

captken said:


> These things are real cute. They are also very tight and well machined.
> 
> I'd like to hear about how the 22 mag shoots.


 

i have one of the revolvers i carry in my pocket.. not accurate but up close it will do the job.


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

If you get one an fire it, Most likely it wont be back on the open market. Luck for me a friend that had a gun shop wagged in my face. I wouldnt listen that it was good defence, But after one range try out. Its been in my pocket my brother an stepfathers off an on since the purchace. If it leaves one it will be kept in the family. Great big asset for a little firearm, Worth every dollar. I hope you find ya one that makes you feel the same If you get it an dont like it, Someone will take it no problem,,, Good Luck with your purchase, olecarver


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

You don't have to take it out of your pocket to use it, and it will hit Bad Guy in the package. Buy a new pair of pants after you realize you're glad you had it.

My girls have them in .22 Mag, and I told them to have their hand on it inside their purse if they find themselves in a tense situation.


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

Good idea Bodupp!


----------



## thataway (Oct 15, 2007)

I owned a convertible for about 10 years and then sold it to a friend who had a "need" for ultra conceable--and then bought the 22 mag only about 20 years ago. It is probably the one most frequently carried gun I own. It has all of the disadvantages that are noted above....but it is also reasonably accurate within 5 yard with a lot of practice, and the .22 mag packs a bunch of power. For the size and conceal ability it can not be beat. I often carry one of the small 9 mm, the NAA arms can be carried everywhere no matter what your dress! If you are in Grizzley territory: carry a .44 mag, rifle or shotgun, but on the street--the .22 mag is not a bad close in defensive weapon. I have not had the problem with the "fish hook" trigger, but I have thin fingers.


----------

